# Thinkpad and 2.6.23

## LonelyStar

Hello together,

I have trouble emerging app-laptop/thinkpad with a 2.6.23 kernel:

thinkpad.c:239: error: implicit declaration of function 'inter_module_get_request'

from what I have read, inter_mdule_get_request as been removed somewhere around 2.6.16.

Now, threre is a kenerle module thinkpad-acpi, but I do not believe, that it does the same.

I try:

tpctl -all

tpctl: Neither /dev/thinkpad/thinkpad nor /dev/thinkpad exists. Exiting.

I am a little confused.

Any help?

Thanks!

Nathan

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I have a Thinkpad T60P and I didn't install this package at all... What will you do with this package ?

My ACPI is working out of the box since the kernel 2.6.21.

----------

## LonelyStar

In my case some things do not work.

For example, I can not adjust the brightness using the Fn Keys and the volume control does not work too.

----------

## banderos

I have the same problem on a T61p with a fresh install.

I have ACPI installed in the kernel as recommended by the Gentoo Power Mgmt Guide, however hal appears to be managing ACPI, not acpid.

Could this cause an issue?

Other symptoms are suspend appearing to work but when resuming getting this message repeatedly in dmesg:

ACPI Error (evgpe-0705): No handler or method for GPE[ D], disabling event [20070126]

This page also seems to indicate it should work better than it does..

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Lenovo_Thinkpad_T61p

Any ideas how to diagnose the problem?

B

----------

## Mad Merlin

What model of Thinkpad do you have? I have a T60, and adjusting brightness/volume has always "just worked", AFAIK, it's a hardware function, though it can be prodded through ACPI. I do use the ibm_acpi kernel model, which provides /proc/acpi/ibm:

```

$ ls /proc/acpi/ibm/

beep       brightness  driver  hotkey  light    video

bluetooth  cmos        fan     led     thermal  volume

```

I was under the impression that tpctl was largely superceded by ibm_acpi.

----------

## LonelyStar

Hi.

I have a Thinkpad R61.

/proc/acpi/ibm/

exist and I can adjust brightness and volume by sending commands into the files.

I guess I just have to configure my hotkeys to do that.

Thanks!

Nathan

----------

## dotxp

Does anyone have a solution found for the T61P? I have 

```

tango linux # la /proc/acpi/ibm/

total 0

4026532062 0 dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 .

4026531914 0 dr-xr-xr-x 12 root root 0 2008-01-21 17:59 ..

4026532070 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 beep

4026532065 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 bluetooth

4026532072 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 brightness

4026532068 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 cmos

4026532063 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 driver

4026532074 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 fan

4026532064 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 hotkey

4026532069 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 led

4026532067 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 light

4026532071 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 thermal

4026532066 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 video

4026532073 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2008-01-21 20:14 volume

```

And e.g. the volume control works quite fine. But the brightness settings to not work in any way.

TIA for any tip!

Cheers!

Toby

----------

## banderos

 *dotxp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And e.g. the volume control works quite fine. But the brightness settings to not work in any way.
> 
> 

 

How did you get the volume controls working? Mine change the on-screen display but nothing happens...

----------

## dotxp

Hi!

The volume control buttons worked for me AUTB with HAL. Pressing them brings the Gnome OSD up and adjusts the volume. The mute button works, too. Echoing "mute" to /proc/acpi/ibm/volume also works fine.

Regards,

Toby

----------

